# Project Runway All Stars Season 5



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Starts February 11.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Looking forward to this, Project Runway and Top Chef are the only two reality programs I watch.


----------



## Shanna Moncuse (Jan 26, 2016)

I'm_ suuuuper_ excited! Whenever a season of Runway ends, I'm happy when a new season begins (like All-Stars or Junior). It's one of my favorite programs and I miss it when I have to wait for a new season.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I love that there will be no break. I really miss my PR when it is not on! As mentioned on the other said, PR Juniors was excellent this season and a big improvement over the first incarnation. I like the all-stars, it is fun to see these familiar faces give it another go. I mostly watch these type of completion shows, I hate reality shows like the Housewife series that are just badly fabricated drama ugh, no thank you.


----------



## Shanna Moncuse (Jan 26, 2016)

It starts this week, right?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Shanna Moncuse said:


> It starts this week, right?


Yup. Thursday night.


----------



## Shanna Moncuse (Jan 26, 2016)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yup. Thursday night.


So excited!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I have to watch it on my Roku. Hope Lifetime doesn't make me wait too long.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's the lineup. I'll put it in spoiler tags in case you want to be surprised.



Spoiler



Alexander Pope, Asha Daniels, Daniel Franco, Dom Streater, Emily Payne, Fade Zugrau, Ken Laurence, Kini Zamora (yay), Layana Aguilar, Mitchell Perry, Sam Donovan, Stella Zotis, Valerie Mayen


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I just watched Episode 1. There were some really beautiful looks. I especially liked Kini's and Fade's looks. It gives you an idea how bipolar I am in taste since they were both so different.



Spoiler



But seriously, both Mitchell and Daniel should have gone. Ugly and sloppy for one and poorly made and lazy for the other should have earned a double elimination in my opinion. I think Daniel was at least aware that he created a poor garment but Mitchell is delusional. I think they kept him because he will create the conflict they so love to foster.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

It's too late for me to watch the whole episode tonight but ... Ken/Alexander/ironing board. I sure hope Ken has calmed down.

And Alyssa Milano? OMG. I know she had a second baby last year but I think she could have worn something more flattering or at least more slimming.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree Tripp!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I agree Tripp!


Me, too.

Some really great designs, though. I didn't think Ken's was as wonderful as they all seemed to think.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And Alyssa Milano? OMG. I know she had a second baby last year but I think she could have worn something more flattering or at least more slimming.


I know, I was thinking the same thing. I wondered while I was watching if it was one of those times where one looks in the mirror and thinks, "I look great in this" and then sees a picture that sees what they really look like. If she is still sporting baby weight she would be better off wearing more tailored garments.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tripp said:


> I know, I was thinking the same thing. I wondered while I was watching if it was one of those times where one looks in the mirror and thinks, "I look great in this" and then sees a picture that sees what they really look like. If she is still sporting baby weight she would be better off wearing more tailored garments.


Those pants were awful on her. She looked like one Merryweather from Sleeping Beauty.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just caught up with episodes 2 and 3.

I loved the Alvin Ailey company dancing with the flowing fabric. Most of the designs were good. I loved


Spoiler



Sam's look. I think the head scarf made the outfit.


 The right person definitely went home. That garment was truly awful.

Episode 3 was all about contrasts. Loved Valerie's look. Loved Asha's look. Even loved Stella's look. The right duo won, but I think the wrong person got sent home.


Spoiler



Daniel's look was right for the challenge although I agree it was not a red carpet dress. But Mitchell's dress looked like an ice cream sundae topped with cotton candy. <shudder>


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Mitchell is by far my least favorite designer, I haven't liked anything he's done, I think they keep him around for the drama. Love Kini and Alexander, thought the winning looks deserved their win.


----------



## Shanna Moncuse (Jan 26, 2016)

Missed the last episode. I'm hoping it will be On Demand. The first episode was only in HD, which we don't get, but luckily it was on right before the second episode so we caught it.

If it isn't On Demand, my sis and I will try and catch it right before the new episode airs.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Shanna Moncuse said:


> Missed the last episode. I'm hoping it will be On Demand. The first episode was only in HD, which we don't get, but luckily it was on right before the second episode so we caught it.
> 
> If it isn't On Demand, my sis and I will try and catch it right before the new episode airs.


If you get lifetime through your service provider you can go to their site and watch it, they also have a channel you can download and watch through your streaming device. Both free if you already have the channel in your package.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Kristine McKinley said:


> Mitchell is by far my least favorite designer, I haven't liked anything he's done, I think they keep him around for the drama. Love Kini and Alexander, thought the winning looks deserved their win.


I agree though this week I thought Mitchell's was ok, best he has done so far not great but not the worst. I am surprised that Dom has not been in the top 3, there are at least 3 challenges I think she deserved to be!


----------



## Shanna Moncuse (Jan 26, 2016)

Cuechick said:


> If you get lifetime through your service provider you can go to their site and watch it, they also have a channel you can download and watch through your streaming device. Both free if you already have the channel in your package.


Oh, really? Thank you for telling me this! I honestly had no idea.
Now I can keep up to date if I miss an episode...yay!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

By the way if you like Proect Runway then you will probably like The Fashion Fund, the current season is running on Amazon free with ads. No prime membership required. This is a huge fashion industry competition conceived and headed up by Anna Wintour and it is the real deal! I watched the first 2 seasons on Ovation and I think they might be ava on Hulu...

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B01B6LVLRW/ref=atv_hm_hom_1_c_s9obwan_2_6?_encoding=UTF8&pf_rd_i=home&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_p=2415349422&pf_rd_r=1RDAAGG8D19AF1CDASJ9&pf_rd_s=center-3&pf_rd_t=12401


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Finally watched the most recent episode, actually liked Mitchell's look this week.


Spoiler



Really getting tired of them not sending designers home, though. This is the second week, it's bs and I can understand why some of the designers seemed pissed.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

My friend and were discussing this and felt it was clear they really do favor


Spoiler



Sam and this was a clear step to save him. Sending Valerie home would have been completely unfair, as he his was clearly the worst. I thought the flirt comment was a bit much and too catty.


 I am really missing those sweet juniors!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> My friend and were discussing this and felt it was clear they really do favor
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yup


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Cuechick,
I feel exactly the same.  Those PR Jrs were the best and I wish we had them back again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just watched the Baroque challenge. At last, the right person went home ... finally. 

Some really nice designs but I loved the winning look. Very elegant, beautifully fitted.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I can't believe


Spoiler



Sam


is still on the show. Hated


Spoiler



his


look last week, it looked like something I could make. Really surprised he didn't get sent home this week, his dress didn't fit the challenge, I didn't like


Spoiler



Layana's


 look but I thought it fit the challenge better. I miss


Spoiler



Alexander


too. Kini is my favorite designer but I liked


Spoiler



Ken's


design this week, I guess that makes me the lowest common denominator, or whatever it was that Issac said.
Overall, I think the designs have been good this season, but I wish they promoted more friendliness and less bitchiness, though I've been amazed at how well Ken is handling himself. I feel proud of him.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristine McKinley said:


> I can't believe
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Sam


 is just a jerk and a very common designer.

I was glad to see


Spoiler



Kini


 win a challenge.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Avant Garde week. Agreed with the top three and the winner


Spoiler



Ken


 but soooo disagreed with who was sent home


Spoiler



Emily instead of Sam who once again sent something thrown together down the runway. Ken said it best. Sam just drapes and pins.


.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am convinced that it is Issac that is


Spoiler



keeping Sam there.  Emily just won last week and I did think her dress was avant guard street wear which I thought was an interesting twist they refused to give her credit for. I actually thought they were leaning toward Dom being in the bottom so I am grateful that didn't happen. I will say I don't fault Sam, he does not deserve to be called a snake and a lier, or whatever it was Ken called him. I think he is a nice kid but has slipped through cause Issac and maybe the others in a smaller way are enamored with him for some reason we can't figure out.


 My friend pointed out that the "blind" judging is useless since they have the same models every week and they can identify who did what that way. I do wonder if once they see what actually went on in the workroom they will change their tune(s)?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I agree, Cuechick. I think


Spoiler



Isaac


 has the hots for him. He positively flirts with


Spoiler



Sam.


. It was pretty obvious in the last episode or two.

Yeah, the wrong person went home for sure. But I agree, there's no need to be mean. That wouldn't be allowed here!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Remembering Ken from his original season, I think he was positively benign. 

That being said, it seems like they are still after Sam for taking credit for Kini's work. The only other thing I can think of is that Sam's sneaky, lying behavior is being edited out to make him look good. Is he being set up for the win?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Remembering Ken from his original season, I think he was positively benign.
> 
> That being said, it seems like they are still after Sam for taking credit for Kini's work. The only other thing I can think of is that Sam's sneaky, lying behavior is being edited out to make him look good. Is he being set up for the win?


They're definitely still pissed about Sam taking credit for Kini. And didn't one of the women help him with a design in a subsequent episode?

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They're definitely still p*ssed about Sam taking credit for Kini. And didn't one of the women help him with a design in a subsequent episode?
> 
> Betsy


I think you're right.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Avant Garde week. Agreed with the top three and the winner
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I don't get it. I think I used to "make" dresses like


Spoiler



Sam's


 for my Barbie when I was 10.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> They're definitely still p*ssed about Sam taking credit for Kini. And didn't one of the women help him with a design in a subsequent episode?
> 
> Betsy


I think Dom helped him with one of his designs, but she stopped when Zana came in for critique and he took credit for all of it. I think that's how it went down, I really need to catch up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Tripp said:


> I don't get it. I think I used to "make" dresses like
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hee-hee. Well put.


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Finally caught up. I thought


Spoiler



Ken


was amazingly restrained in his criticism of


Spoiler



Sam


, he's grown since his season. I seriously do not understand what's going on with


Spoiler



Sam and the judges


it's gone passed ridiculous and if


Spoiler



he


wins I'm going to be very disappointed. Even


Spoiler



Emily


, who never says anything bad about anyone, thinks


Spoiler



Sam


isn't doing the best design wise. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the runways


Spoiler



he's


done the best on are the ones that others have really helped him on.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, remember, there's a disclaimer at the end of the show (or there used to be--haven't checked lately) that the decisions are based on the judges' scores AND input from the producers.  I think, just as in all reality shows, who gets sent home is more about maintaining drama than who the most deserving "loser" is.  If they keep Sam on, they get to have more drama with Ken and Kini.  

Causing some drama is probably as important to staying on the show as design. 

Betsy


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

You're right Betsy. Surely Ken would provide enough drama without Sam lol


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

When


Spoiler



Sam's jumpsuit and net jacket


 came down the runway, I said PATHETIC out loud. Then when he showed his second piece, my reaction was again ... pathetic!


Spoiler



But he went home, so I'm happy.



I can't say that


Spoiler



Dom


 was the clear winner although I loved that dress and coat together (but not that crazy dress length.


Spoiler



I think Kini's was more sophisticated and I liked the pockets even though the judges didn't.


 Either deserved the win and at least they are both going to the finale.

Four days to create eight runway ready looks? Wow.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> When
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I agree with everything (except I wasn't


Spoiler



crazy about the pockets


). I liked [sp]Dom's[/sp] print but wasn't crazy about the dress and really wanted to see more from


Spoiler



the painted jacket. When she said she was going to paint the leather, I got all excited but the result left me a little cold


.

As usual, I didn't get the judges going all ga-ga over


Spoiler



Sam's


 outfits. Either one. 

The right people advanced, IMO.

Betsy


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

Couldn't be happier with the people moving forward. It was really weird how much they praised


Spoiler



Sam


only to boot


Spoiler



him


. I thought


Spoiler



Ken


got a much harsher critique, his first dress was kind of blah imo.


Spoiler



I wonder if they were being so kind to Samall season because of how young he is? If that's the case then they shouldn't have let him participate, but who knows.


Definitely preferred


Spoiler



Kini's


look, but I didn't hate


Spoiler



Dom's


so ultimately I'm fine with what happened.
I thought the designers were a lot nicer to each other and seemed friendlier this episode, maybe it was just me.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristine McKinley said:


> Couldn't be happier with the people moving forward. It was really weird how much they praised
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Considering three number of times Sam and Ken hugged it out, I don't think it was just you.

It should be an interesting finale.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Considering three number of times Sam and Ken hugged it out, I don't think it was just you.
> 
> It should be an interesting finale.


Well, they did have that little "clearing the air" talk. Wouldn't have cleared the air for me, but whatever.

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, they did have that little "clearing the air" talk. Wouldn't have cleared the air for me, but whatever.
> 
> Betsy


It did seem rather staged.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I think it was time for


Spoiler



Sam


 to go, his skill weren't up to par with the other designers. I did really like him though & felt bad about the way he was treated by some of the others. I used to adore


Spoiler



Kini


, but his behavior knocked him down a few notches to me. I thought that him &


Spoiler



Ken


 came off looking petty & small by their comments & attitude toward


Spoiler



Sam


.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, I have to say that I was not blown away by_ any_ of the final collections but considering the short time frame I was impressed. I was happy with who won


Spoiler



since she has been one of my all time favs from the show. I really did not like Keeny's however, as usually his choice of fabrics leave a lot to be desired. I really thought Ken did a great job and deserved to finish in the top 2


 Overall a pretty fun season but really without Tim and Heidi it is just a place holder till the real PR comes back...


----------



## Kristine McKinley (Aug 26, 2012)

I like


Spoiler



Dom's


 personality and how nice


Spoiler



she


is, but I've never really liked


Spoiler



her


clothes. I would have preferred


Spoiler



Kini


or


Spoiler



Ken


winning, but oh well. I liked all three people.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

For me, it should have been


Spoiler



Kini, Ken, Dom.


 I loved


Spoiler



Dom's painted fabrics but her first two looks were awful.


 I would wear most of


Spoiler



Ken's.


 As for


Spoiler



Kini, he went for it. His collection is what I expect on a fashion runway.



But they're all good in their own way and all three deserved to be in the finale.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Finally watched it.

I would have been okay with either


Spoiler



Dom or Kini


.


Spoiler



Ken's


 clothes were beautiful but kinda safe--and that


Spoiler



black crop top


 had major issues. And I thought he should have put the yellow in some of the other garments, too.

I liked all the collections better when I watched it a second time. 4 days? That was insane!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy, that would have been a good idea with the yellow. Too bad Ken didn't think of it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

He decided too late.  I would have liked to see that longish jacket that was somewhat cape-like with a yellow lining.

Betsy


----------

